# طلب مساعدة لشراء قطعة



## am123go (4 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد شراء قطعة تتحكم في تشغيل وايقاف الراوتر لمكينة الـ cnc اتوماتيكيا عند بدء عمل المكينة او ايقافها لكن المشكلة اني لا اعرف ما هو اسمها او اين اجدها وهل يمكن ان اجدها في هذا الموقع 
RAM Electronics :

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## AHMED.FA (5 أبريل 2013)

لو الإنترفيس لديك به ريليهات وعلى الأرجح به
ستحتاج فقط إلى (contactor - industrial relay ) من عند أي حد من بتوع الكهرباء في شارع نجيب الريحاني


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فيه حاجه اسمها سوليد ستيت ريلاي 

solid state relay 

أحسن لك من كل اللي بتفكروا فيه ده

هو عبارة عن ريليه بس الكتروني حجمه صغير وبيشتغل على فولت قليل من 3 الى 32 فولت دي سي وبيقفل ويفتح 220 وفيه منه احمال عاليه هتلاقيه عند مأمون وممكن يكون عند رام في باب اللوق

RAM Electronics : Solid State Relay 10A "ASR01-210DA" [Re41] - 50.00L.E.


----------



## am123go (5 أبريل 2013)

AHMED.FA قال:


> لو الإنترفيس لديك به ريليهات وعلى الأرجح به
> ستحتاج فقط إلى (contactor - industrial relay ) من عند أي حد من بتوع الكهرباء في شارع نجيب الريحاني



اشكرك اخي احمد لكن اسمح لي لم افهم ماذا تقصد ب الانترفيس الذي به ريليهات
هل هو Breakout board علما بأن الذي لدي مثل الذي بالصوره




[/URL][/IMG]
وبالنسبه للذي ذكرت بين القوسين (contactor - industrial relay )
هل هي قطعه واحده ام قطعتين وكيف يتم توصيلها بالكمبيوتر وهل من صوره لها وجزاك الله خير


----------



## am123go (5 أبريل 2013)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> فيه حاجه اسمها سوليد ستيت ريلاي
> 
> ...



اشكرك اخي طارق هل شرائي ماذكرت



solid state relay
يكفي ام لابد من شراء قطع مساعدة وهل القطعة المذكورة مناسبة للـ Breakout board الموضح صورته بالمشاركة السابقة ام لا 
واخيرا هل من شرح طريقة التركيب 
وجزاك الله خير​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

البريك اوت بتاعك فيه ريليه يشغل الروتر بدون اي إضافات 

القطعة التي اخبرتك بها لا تحتاج شيء اضافي ممكن من البريك وممكن من الكمبيوتر مباشرة بس انتبه للتوصيل حتى لا تعكس الدخل والخرج الدخل جهده قليل واطراف الخرج توالي مع الروتر على ال220


----------



## am123go (5 أبريل 2013)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> البريك اوت بتاعك فيه ريليه يشغل الروتر بدون اي إضافات
> 
> القطعة التي اخبرتك بها لا تحتاج شيء اضافي ممكن من البريك وممكن من الكمبيوتر مباشرة بس انتبه للتوصيل حتى لا تعكس الدخل والخرج الدخل جهده قليل واطراف الخرج توالي مع الروتر على ال220


اشكرك اخي طارق على ما تبذله من جهد واسال الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء
فالذي فهمته منك انه يكفي ان اشتري القطعة التي ذكرت ويتم توصيل الجهد المنخفض Dc بالـ Breakout board
فماهو المنفذ المناسب في Breakout board لتوصيل القطعة هل هو الذي في الجهة اليسرة من الخمسة المنافذ او الاثنان 
علما باني سوف اضيف مفاتيح Limitswitches و مفتاح Emergency Stop


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

البريك اوت بتاعك فيه ريليه يشغل الروتر بدون اي إضافات 

القطعة التي اخبرتك بها لا تحتاج شيء اضافي ممكن من البريك وممكن من الكمبيوتر مباشرة بس انتبه للتوصيل حتى لا تعكس الدخل والخرج الدخل جهده قليل واطراف الخرج توالي مع الروتر على ال220


----------



## am123go (5 أبريل 2013)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> البريك اوت بتاعك فيه ريليه يشغل الروتر بدون اي إضافات
> 
> القطعة التي اخبرتك بها لا تحتاج شيء اضافي ممكن من البريك وممكن من الكمبيوتر مباشرة بس انتبه للتوصيل حتى لا تعكس الدخل والخرج الدخل جهده قليل واطراف الخرج توالي مع الروتر على ال220



ارجو التوضيح اكثر وشكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أبريل 2013)

حبيبي البريك اوت بورد بتاعك فيه ريليه 250 فولت 10امبير وهذا كافيه جدا لتشغيل الروتر عليك بقراءة الكتالوج الخاص بالبورده او الاستعانه بشخص متخصص اذا كنت غير متخصص في الالكترونيات

ولا تحتاج شراء لا كنتاكتور ولا سوليد ستيت ريلاي يمكنك الاستغناء عن ذلك كله

للأسف انا مسافر خارج مصر ولكن هناك من الاخوه الكثير الذين يمكنهم مساعدتك يمكنك ارسال رساله للاستاذ اسلام الحديدي والاتفاق معه وهو سيقوم بتوصيل كل شيء

اذا اردت ان اساعدك وتوصل بنفسك ارسل لي كتالوج البريك اوت وتواصل معي بس انا قدمت لك الخدمه المجانيه وما بعد ذلك ليس مجاني


----------



## am123go (7 أبريل 2013)

اشكر كل من قدم لي المساعده واخص بالشكر الأخ طارق بلال و الأخ احمد 

واستكمالا لما سبق طرحه من سؤال فقد وجدت شرح توصيل Breakout board في الانترنت وهو بالمرفقات لكن لم يذكر طريقة تركيب الريليه



[/URL][/IMG]






ارجو ممن لديه اي معلومات ولو كانت بسيطه ان لايبخل بها علينا 

* كان الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه*


والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## AHMED.FA (8 أبريل 2013)

لا طبعا أوعى تعمل كدا
لو جبت الريلاي اللي قالك عليه البشمهندس طارق قولي مكانك فين وأنا أجي أركبهولك علشان اي سوء فهم أو توصيل هيعمل خسائر كبيرة لا قدر الله
وأنا هحاول اعملك رسم يسهلك الموضوع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخ احمد على حرصك على المساعدة

بالنسبة لتوصيل الراوتر ممكن تركز معي أخير صاحب الموضوع

عندك طرفين من الروتر بيتوصلوا بالكهرباء صح؟

هاتوصل واحد منهم بالكهرباء والطرف التاني توصلة بطرف من الطرفين المكتوب عليهم ريلاي على الرسم أظن كده واضح جدا

وبعدين تاخد الطرف الثاني من طرفي الريليه يعني الطرف اللي لسه اتوصلش وتوصله بفردة الكهرباء الثانيه يا رب اكون عرفت ابسط لك التوصيله 


فردة 220>----------(الروتر)------------>(الريليه)-------------->فردة 220-|
--<---------------------------------------------------------------| 



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## am123go (9 أبريل 2013)

الاخ احمد و الاخ طارق بلال 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين 
اما بالنسبة لمكان تواجدي فاني في السعودية 
واما بالنسبة لطريقة التوصيل فاظن اني قد فهمتها و الطريقه كالتالي 
1/ يوصل طرف الفاز 220 v مباشره الى الراوتر 
2/ ويوصل طرف النيوترن اولا بالريليه ثم من الريليه الى الراوتر
واكرر شكري واعتذاري لكل من ساهم معنا او قراء مقالنا واخص بالشكر الصرحين العظيمين في منتدى المهندسين العرب الاخ احمد والاخ طارق بلال على ما قدما 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (9 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل انا موجود بالسعوديه في عنيزه إذا حبيت تشرفني وتحضر معك البورده والروتر واوصلهم لك اي خدمه

وفقك الله


----------



## am123go (9 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك اخي طارق
انا من مكة المكرمة واعتذر عن المجئ الى عنيزة فكما تعلم بعد المسافة ليست بالشيء اليسير وليس لدي الوقت لذلك
علما بأني لدي خلفية كبيرة في الكهرباء لكن لم يسبق لي العمل علي قطعة الكترونية مثل الريليه واظن انها مثل عمل المفتاح الكهربائي و وحدة الريليه وحدة مستقلة فيما يبدو لي وظيفتها ايصال وفصل الدائرة الكهربائية (اي ليس لها علاقة بالتيار ولا تدخل في الدائرة الكهربائية v220 ) وانما اشبه ما يكون بمفتاح مغناطيسي اظن انك فهمت ما اقصد الاشارة اليه قد اكون مخطئ او مصيب فأنا لم يسبق لي التعامل مع الريليه من قبل ارجو التوضيح والشرح لطريقة التركيب ان امكن وجزاك الله خير


----------

